# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  کار با اسکنر

## ویولت

دوستان تا حالا کسی با این مورد برخورد داشته که بخواهد از طریق ASP اسکنر رو برای اسکن کردن فراخوانی کنه؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

نمیشه! مگر اینکه از اکتیو ایکس  استفاده کنید و البته بسیاری از سرورها با رجیستر کردن هرگونه اکتیوایکسی مشکل دارند و آنرا ممنوع کرده اند.

----------


## ویولت

بصورت Local چطور ؟ 
جناب نصیری امکانش هست یک راهنمایی بفرمایید؟ یا مثالی در موردش در بفرمایید ؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

با استفاده از این اکتیوایکس :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=7242

ولی معنای اینکار با asp‌ چیست؟!! یعنی کلاینت در آن سر دنیا روی کامپیوتر سرور دستور اسکن کردن صادر کند؟!
 :گیج:

----------


## ویولت

ممنون
یک مثالش برای نرم افزاری مثل اتوماسون تحت وب است (فقط مثال) که می خواهد یک تصویر را ضمیمه کند و یک USER ثابت برای نرم افزار از طریق اینترنت می باشد

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

ضمیمه کردن تصویر بحث دیگری است گل پسر!

----------


## ویولت

نه وحید جان می خواهیم ضمیمه را از اسکنر بخونیم با بحث بعدیش مشکلی نیست :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

کاربرهای نابغه ای را که من می بینم ...... بهتر است اینگونه موارد را در برنامه اصلا نبینند!

----------


## ویولت

:mrgreen:

----------


## fotrosi

> با استفاده از این اکتیوایکس :
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=7242
> 
> ولی معنای اینکار با asp‌ چیست؟!! یعنی کلاینت در آن سر دنیا روی کامپیوتر سرور دستور اسکن کردن صادر کند؟!


دوست عزیز لینک فوق خطای 404 می دهد!

----------


## pariaa

*دقیقا حق با وحید،ای کاش میشد طرز کار اسکن GT256 SAMSUNGمنوی فارسی داشت تو کاتالوگش کسی نمیدونه میشه کجا پیدا کرد؟*

----------

